# RIP Richard Meade



## Honey08 (8 January 2015)

Just read he died of cancer, how very sad.  A great horseman.


----------



## Equi (9 January 2015)

RIP


----------



## kiritiger (9 January 2015)

RIP


----------



## Archangel (9 January 2015)

RIP Richard Meade.  One of the very best.


----------



## Sprout (9 January 2015)

So sad, a brilliant horseman.


----------



## FairyLights (9 January 2015)

RIP. So sad to hear this news. A great horseman.


----------



## JillA (9 January 2015)

That's very sad, he can't have been that old - anyone know?


----------



## popsdosh (9 January 2015)

JillA said:



			That's very sad, he can't have been that old - anyone know?
		
Click to expand...

76 !


----------



## suestowford (9 January 2015)

I'm very sad to read this, he was one of the greats. One of my heroes when I was a horse-mad kid.


----------



## EventingMum (9 January 2015)

How very sad, a true horseman. It's wonderful that his legacy lives on in Harry.


----------



## Orangehorse (9 January 2015)

This is so sad.  Richard was one of those sporting heroes in the UK's eventing triumphs and helped put eventing into the limelight.  Sympathy to all his family and friends.  RIP.


----------



## cavalo branco (9 January 2015)

My condolences to his family and friends, a truly great horseman.


----------



## peanut (9 January 2015)

He was one of the greats.  Very sad


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 January 2015)

Gutted.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (9 January 2015)

A childhood hero.  Saw him a few times over the last few years following Beaufort hounds both on foot and mounted.  A true legend.  Believe he was still schooling horses when Harry was not riding.  RIP


----------



## debbielinder (9 January 2015)

So sad thoughts are with his family especially Harry


----------



## madmav (9 January 2015)

I am sorry to hear that. He was a fabulous rider. And had an amazing life. Sad for Harry and the rest of the family.


----------



## EllenJay (9 January 2015)

So sad to read this. As so many of you he was one of my heros.  Condolences to his family xx


----------



## GoblinPony (9 January 2015)

This is so sad. He was a truly great horseman, and an inspiration to many, myself included. Condolences to his family.


----------



## yeeharider (9 January 2015)

This is so sad one of my childhood heros A wonderful horseman his legacy will live on through Harry RIP


----------



## Tihamandturkey (10 January 2015)

A truly great horseman and a hero of mine - fond memories of watching him at Badminton as a child RIP


----------



## Nosey (10 January 2015)

Very sad- he always came over as a real gent. He has given so many of us some very happy memories.Condolences to all his friends & family.


----------



## Faithkat (19 January 2015)

Sad news indeed, he was a charming man.  I met him at Tweseldown when he judged my youngster in the Young Event Horse In-hand Championships (and was quite overcome that he was one of the judges!) and again at the Olympics when I was a GamesMaker.  A lovely, lovely man and my condolences to his family.


----------



## pip6 (22 January 2015)

We had tickets to xc day at the olympics. We were sat in the stand watching horses go over a lovely combination (fences were gorgeous), when an older couple sat next to us. A gb rider went through, think it was mary. There was a wall of noise following each gb rider around the course, it was an immense experience even as a spectator. This gentleman turned to his companion and commented they didn't have anything like that (reception) in tokyo olympics. They then got up and moved on, penny dropped it was R. Meade.


----------



## tjtops (23 January 2015)

What a truly lovely tribute in this week's H&H from Bonnie Robinson (star letter)...absolutely fitting for a great, great horseman. Thank you!


----------

